# Breeding Barbs in community tank?



## BL1 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have both Tiger Barbs and Rosy Barbs along with Opaline and Pink Gouramis and Pleco in a 75g tank. About a week and a half ago when I was cleaning my tank I saw a little fish swimming around, and then when I was cleaning out my tank again today I saw another tiny tiny fish (it was clear). As soon as I saw it one of my gouramis saw over to me and saw it, he proceeded to eat said fish. What I'm wondering is if my Barbs could be breeding in the tank or, is it possible that it was a hitchhiker from when I added my last fish. 

I'm not sure if this is related but, I have a tube buried under my substrate, one of my male Rosies is constantly in there peeking out, like he's guarding something. 
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You couldn't miss gouramis spawning, they are kind of like bettas, guarding a territory and building a nest. But barbs, sure. They scatter or stick eggs in/on plants. Then they go back to normal behavior. Plecos will hide fry in caves, but the fry look like plecos and hang out in caves. My money is on the barbs. If you catch them "hugging", consider pulling the nearest plant and putting it in a small tank. If anything is spawning, you are doing something right, keep up what you are doing.


----------



## BL1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea, well I knew it wasn't the Gouramis because there is no where in the tank for them to make a bubble nest, and there all male ... so there's really something wrong if they're breeding  And I only have the one plec ... so I'm assuming it's one of the barbs. I'll have to pick up a small tank in case I do find some.


----------



## jaunypic (Sep 20, 2009)

*a little late*

:lol: Sorry a little late on my reply.. I had the same thing happen and wonder where the heck they came from.. at first I thought it was from the plants I added. Then when they got a little bigger......the three I found.......they were obviosly tiger barbs.. By the way I have a 55 gal comunnity tank with 6 tiger barbs along with other tetras..... well planted tanks can hide a lot of fun surprizes!!


----------

